# MiG-15



## JP Vieira (May 21, 2008)

Hello
Here is a study I made about polished metal surface aircraft.
I used the famous MiG-15 as a subject, in order to understand and develop new methods of depicting metal polished aircraft.
I will do a follow on to this one to study the depiction of weathering on aircraft with these kinds of surfaces.
All comments are most welcome.
Best regards to all


----------



## buzzard (May 22, 2008)

Nice job, JP. I esp. like that it's not airbrushed.

I was trained as a commercial artist, and did quite a few a/c illustrations, so I know how difficult painting bare metal can be. 

Keep'em comin' 

JL


----------



## Graeme (May 23, 2008)

Very nice. How big is the original painting JP?


----------



## Gnomey (May 23, 2008)

Very nice JP. Also like Graeme I would like to know the size of the original.


----------



## Gnomey (May 23, 2008)

Very nice JP, I would also like to know the size of the original.


----------



## evangilder (May 23, 2008)

Nicely done!


----------



## JP Vieira (May 24, 2008)

Hello
Thanks to all for your comments.
This was done in Photoshop; it was done with a high dpi and so it can be printed in a big size without loss of quality: perhaps as great as a A0 size.
I will use this as a basis for a series of prints of MiG-15 aces.
Best regards to all.


----------



## ju87 (May 25, 2008)

Thats my favorite color of the Mig 15.

ju87


----------



## Wurger (May 26, 2008)

Well done JP.Very nice.


----------



## JP Vieira (May 29, 2008)

Thanks for your comments.
I am preparing some data to do a series of Soviet MiG-15 aces of the Korean war; it will be probably be followed by a series of F-86 aces of the same conflict.
Best regards


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 3, 2008)

Nice work, looking forward to seeing some more Migs!..


----------

